# Digidesign Eleven Rack



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thought I would post this up after BigDaddy posted his on another thread. These things look amazing. Not dirt cheap but based on what it is providing, not crazy money either










MISSION DETAILS:
Part Pro Tools LE audio interface, part state-of-the-art guitar signal processor, Eleven Rack is loaded with embedded DSP’s that emulate the sound of the most coveted guitar amplifiers and effects with stunning authenticity. This is further augmented with the uniquely designed, True-Z Guitar Input. This digitally controlled input circuitry enables a guitar to sound as if it were connected to a real amplifier or effects device. A collection of priceless guitar amplifiers and effects is at the guitarist’s disposal, easily configurable and instantly recallable. From one gig to the next, Eleven Rack delivers all the tone and response of a world class guitar rig consistently and reliably.

In the studio, Eleven Rack takes on a whole new level of added value when combined with Pro Tools software. The difficult task of recording and mixing professional sounding guitar tracks is made effortless, with workflows optimized by the unique integration of Eleven Rack hardware and Pro Tools software. Sound isolation, optimal acoustic, conditions and precise microphone placement are no longer needed to capture the ideal tone. Unlike typical guitar signal processing software that is entirely dependent on the processing capability of the host computer, the embedded DSP’s in Eleven Rack allow the guitarist to monitor their recording with virtually no latency regardless of session size or complexity. Moreover, Pro Tools facilitates a workflow known as re-amping, in which the guitarist can change the sound of their guitar track almost instantly without having to re-record that particular take.

Only Avid has combined these unique advantages, which positions Eleven Rack to take the world of guitar and recording by storm. Pro guitarists and recording artists invited to preview the product have unanimously cited Eleven Rack as a “game changer,” a product which has successfully fused new levels of recording functionality with sonic perfection.

Features

* Pro Tools LE USB 2.0 Audio Interface
* 8 simultaneous channels of high-resolution recording up to 24-bit/96 kHz
* Purchase includes Pro Tools LE v. 8.0.1 software
* Twin, embedded DSP’s delivering emulations of the most sought-after guitar amplifiers and effects
* Unique True-Z variable impedance guitar input
* Integrated FX loop switchable to incorporate existing mono or stereo rack and stompbox effects
* 2 dedicated 1/4” outputs designed to connect with amplifiers
* Tap-tempo control of time-based effects
* XLR mic input with 48V phantom power
* 2 x 1/4” line-level inputs
* AES/EBU and S/PDIF stereo digital I/O
* Stereo 1/4” headphone jack
* 1 x 1 MIDI I/O


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Drool. It's nice. I got a demo of it at Avid Day here at the local L&M. The integration with ProTools is stellar. It makes re-amping stupid easy and even saves patch settings in the track meta-data. The core sounds I heard were great. The price is nice. I'd like one just for the PT interface.

And I'm an exceptionally happy AxeFx owner. It'd pair well with an 11R. They don't really step on each others toes much -- the sounds for the core amp models in each unit seem quite a bit apart, so you're not in to overlap, just different choices.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had my 11R about a month now and the love affair is even stronger then when I first got it. I picked mine up on eBay, mint condition for US$589. I have played it direct into my SF Princeton Reverb, '67 Vibrolux Reverb, into a Crate Powerblock and a solid state QSC GX3 PA amp. Each one of them had a different voice but everyone of them sounded great. I paired it with a Rocktron Velocity 300 last weekend and I think that's where I will stop. I've played with a Digitech GNX4 in the past, which, with some tweaking was a pretty good unit. The 11R right out of the box blows it away and once you start playing with all of the options and fine-tuning it for your rig, it is literally amazing. It has a very user-friendly interface right on the unit (I have barely touched ProTools since I got it). A quick glance at the manual and I was building/tweaking/modifying all of the included presets in a matter of minutes. I have a pedalboard with a Nova System/Timmy/Boss CE-1 Chorus and going directly into the front of the 11R sounds great. This gives me the best of both worlds...a bunch of high-quality amp models on the 11R and all of the features of the Nova System and my other pedals. The final test for me will be when I take it to band rehearsals next week to see how it fits in the mix. Hope this helps.

*Eleven Rack Amps*

’59 Tweed Lux
Based on a 1959 Fender® Deluxe*

’59 Tweed Bass
Based on a 1959 Fender® Bassman®*

'64 Black Panel Lux Vibrato
Based on a 1964 Fender® Deluxe Reverb®, Vibrato Channel*

’64 Black Panel Lux Normal
Based on a 1964 Fender® Deluxe Reverb®, Normal Channel*

’66 AC Hi Boost
Based on a 1966 VOX® AC30 Top Boost*

'67 Black Duo
Based on a 1967 Fender® Twin Reverb®*

’69 Plexiglas – 100W
Based on a 1969 Marshall® 1959 100-Watt Super Lead Head*

’82 Lead 800 – 100W
Based on a 1982 Marshall® JCM800 2203 100-Watt Head*

’85 M-2 Lead
Based on a 1985 Mesa/Boogie® Mark IIc+, Drive Channel*

hip of Eleven Rack by any artist or band.

’92 Treadplate Modern
Based on a 1992 Mesa/Boogie® Dual Rectifier® Head,
Channel 3: Modern High Gain*

’92 Treadplate Vintage
Based on a 1992 Mesa/Boogie® Dual
Rectifier® Head, Channel 2: Vintage High Gain*

'89 SL-100 Drive
Based on a 1989 Soldano SLO-100 Super
Lead Overdrive Head, Overdrive Channel*

’89 SL-100 Crunch
Based on a 1989 Soldano SLO-100 Super Lead

’89 SL-100 Clean

DC Modern Overdrive
Avid Custom Modern Overdrive

DC Vintage Crunch
Avid Custom Vintage Crunch


*Eleven Rack: Effects*

Green JRC Overdrive
Based on the Ibanez TS-808 Tube Screamer*

Tri Knob Fuzz
Based on the Electro-Harmonix Big Muff Pi*

Black Op Distortion
Based on the Pro Co Rat*

C1 Chorus/Vibrato
Based on the Boss CE-1 Chorus Ensemble*

Grey Compressor
Based on the Ross Compressor*

Orange Phaser
Based on the MXR Phase 90*

Vibe Phaser
Based on the Univox Uni-Vibe*

BBD Delay
Based on the Electro-Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man*

Roto Speaker

Flanger

Volume Pedal

Graphic EQ

Eleven SR (Stereo Reverb)
Based on the Reverb One Plug-in

Spring Reverb
Based on Blackface-era Fender Spring Reverb Units*

Shine Wah
Based on the Vox V846*

Black Wah
Based on the Thomas Organ CB-95 Crybaby*

EP Tape Echo
Based on the Maestro Echoplex EP-3*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kind of makes me want to get out the old rack gear and get it plugged in again


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...love to see a shootout/comparison to the ultra fx device.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...love to see a shootout/comparison to the ultra fx device.


There was a TGP thread where someone compared the two. Conclusions? They sound different. They have some overlapping features. They have some non-overlapping features. People will die to defend the honour of their chosen technology.

How's that for a non-conclusion?

I'm of the opinion that they're both pretty awesome. If one has features you prefer, buy that one. Otherwise try 'em both. Like I said: the Plexi model was wildly different when I played with the 11R. Not in a bad way. Just different. So it's hard to compare them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...that's kind of what i was hoping to see.

i'm not sure that this is the direction i want to go, simply because i don't believe that i have sufficient time to devote to programming.




iaresee said:


> There was a TGP thread where someone compared the two. Conclusions? They sound different. They have some overlapping features. They have some non-overlapping features. People will die to defend the honour of their chosen technology.
> 
> How's that for a non-conclusion?
> 
> I'm of the opinion that they're both pretty awesome. If one has features you prefer, buy that one. Otherwise try 'em both. Like I said: the Plexi model was wildly different when I played with the 11R. Not in a bad way. Just different. So it's hard to compare them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...that's kind of what i was hoping to see.
> 
> i'm not sure that this is the direction i want to go, simply because i don't believe that i have sufficient time to devote to programming.


That's a valid fear and one you can confirm or deny by getting your hands on them. My opinion is, out of the box, the 11R is a little more user friendly. Bigger display, knobs for parameters on the front (instead of one-knob-to-rule-them-all that the AxeFx has). And it's simpler in terms of what you can change (and even what you can pick from -- it's got a smaller set of amps, cabs and effects).

All that being said: I didn't find the curve with the AxeFx was that big. And you don't *need* to tweak to get it to sound great. But the option to tweak is there if you like that sort of stuff.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That's a valid fear and one you can confirm or deny by getting your hands on them. My opinion is, out of the box, the 11R is a little more user friendly. Bigger display, knobs for parameters on the front (instead of one-knob-to-rule-them-all that the AxeFx has). And it's simpler in terms of what you can change (and even what you can pick from -- it's got a smaller set of amps, cabs and effects).
> 
> All that being said: I didn't find the curve with the AxeFx was that big. And you don't *need* to tweak to get it to sound great. But the option to tweak is there if you like that sort of stuff.


...much appreciated. 

you'll have to excuse my ignorance, as i haven't done much investigating, but i assume that there is a proprietary foot controller, yes?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

david henman said:


> you'll have to excuse my ignorance, as i haven't done much investigating, but i assume that there is a proprietary foot controller, yes?


DigiDesign doesn't make a foot controller for the 11R. You can get away with something as cheap as a Behringer FC-1010 (a Behringer product that's actually very, very good) and with the Uno chip mod it's a monster foot controller. Or you can use a Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro or the like. Or even Fractal's MFC-101.

Fractal makes the MFC-101 -- which is a MIDI foot controller with built-in support that makes using it with the AxeFx a whole lot easier (it'll basically set itself up automatically to work with the AxeFx). But you don't have to use their controller. I'm using a Rocktron All Access (because the MFC-101 didn't exist when I needed to buy a MIDI foot controller to use with my AxeFx). Honestly though, if you're buying new it's hard to beat the value and features of the MFC-101. It's easily one of the most feature packed MIDI foot controllers you can buy and at USD$700 it's about $500 cheaper than a brand new Rocktron All Access (which has far fewer features and no easy setup to it).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I would not fear the new preamps, they are all very user friendly and easy to follow.

The problem I and others have had is to use every device or FX on your patch, it just gets messy.
You need to treat it like a real amp and set it up that way. In other words set up the amp just like you would use it, then ad the FX as you also would use it.
The stuff your not sure of leave it out or bring it in then out to see if you like it.

My best patches are pretty much the amp, overdrive and noise gate.
I had the opertunity to play my GSP1101 side by side with my Mesa Dual Rec and was able to duplicate the exact tone through the same speakers.

They have come a long way since the Line6 Bean's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been watching these on eBay and this dude here has them for $699.00 USD New. I am really wanting to grab one. Ships world wide out of NYC

Digidesign Eleven Rack Effect Processor Guitar on eBay.ca (item 290536066222 end time 28-Feb-11 18:34:12 EST)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked one up from them last week. Paid a little extra for the fedex shipping and it arrived VERY quickly with no duties or taxes. Well worth the extra shipping. Loving it so far but yet to try it in front of an amp. Really needs a footpedal to make that useful as far as I'm concerned.




GuitarsCanada said:


> I have been watching these on eBay and this dude here has them for $699.00 USD New. I am really wanting to grab one. Ships world wide out of NYC
> 
> Digidesign Eleven Rack Effect Processor Guitar on eBay.ca (item 290536066222 end time 28-Feb-11 18:34:12 EST)


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

The draw for me with the 11r was the inclusion of Pro Tools and the all in one interface. I purchased a fairly decent computer just for PTand now have a very good DAW. Now all I need is time to record! 

I run it through a ART SLA power amp and a 2x12 vintage Avatar cab. Very intuitive control layout. 

This was my first foray into the modeling world and I can't say I've been disappointed. Great Plexi tones (keep in mind I am no Marshall expert). Excellent old school, mid gain tones and some of the effects, especially the phaser, flanger and TS are great also. However, I had a hard time dialing up pure clean tones and the high end on some of the Fender models gave off a digital harshness that was tough to dial out. Finally realized the 11r responds very well to the guitars volume knob and rounded off the high end quite nicely. 

Here's the thing though. I played the 11r for 2-3 months exclusively. Then went back to my only tube amp, a Kingsley Keep, and to my ears it was no contest. The Keep was just so much more immediate with that beautiful, full, deep 3d cleans. I haven't played the 11r since but that is no slight against it. I'll be back. It has it's place and as mentioned most of the models and effects are good to excellent. But I get lost in my playing more often with the KK than the 11r. It's just "feels" better.

The 11r isn't going anywhere. The whole package just can't be beat, imo. I'm in the market for an Axe Fx and can't wait to do some comparisons. So much gear and not enough time!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JMann said:


> Here's the thing though. I played the 11r for 2-3 months exclusively. Then went back to my only tube amp, a Kingsley Keep, and to my ears it was no contest. The Keep was just so much more immediate with that beautiful, full, deep 3d cleans. I haven't played the 11r since but that is no slight against it. I'll be back. It has it's place and as mentioned most of the models and effects are good to excellent. But I get lost in my playing more often with the KK than the 11r. It's just "feels" better.


I couldn't agree more. I've been through a few modeling amps and interfaces, even had a Johnson Millenium when they first came out, and this is the best so far. Millenium was a GREAT amp though, shame Line Sux had them out marketed  There was no comparison in tone quality.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

A lot of the modeling stuff these days can sound amazing "on tape" but they've yet to create a modeling amp that captures the exact response if a good tube amp. I've played through 11 rack, Line6 stuff, Pro Tools, Amplitube and AxeFx in the studio. They all can sound great but aren't nearly as responsive as say my Tungsten Crema Wheat. Not even close. Sorry Axe-Fx users but its true. The modeling stuff sure is practical and consistent though.


----------

